# Persian: واهب المواهب



## calame

Hi, 

I can't understand the meaning of this expression (اهب المواهب) in this sentence : آثار اجابت متقین گشته بعد از گریه و زاری و نوحه و بیقراری سر از گریه و سجده و* اهب المواهب* بر داشت
It is a passage of a biography of Nader Shah, when Nader make a donation to the shrine of Najaf.

Thanks by advance for any help !


----------



## fdb

It is Arabic ʼuhabu l-mawāhib “preparations of the donations”. I think it has some technical meaning. You might get a better answer in the Arabic forum.


----------



## cherine

أُهَب = preparations? Are you sure, @fdb?
I mean the word is clearly from Arabic, but maybe it has a different meaning in Persian, in which case the Arabic forum won't be of much help.


----------



## fdb

cherine said:


> أُهَب = preparations? Are you sure, @fdb?
> I mean the word is clearly from Arabic, but maybe it has a different meaning in Persian, in which case the Arabic forum won't be of much help.



Plural of أهبة
But I would be glad to hear a better suggestion.


----------



## calame

Thanks a lot for all your answers and reflexions. I didn't ask on arabic forum because, as cherine, I am afraid of a difference of meaning between arabic and persian usage, and I don't understand the arabic meaning in this sentence. The text isn't full of arabic word as sometimes, so I thought it is a persianized expression.


----------



## PersoLatin

Could it be واهب المواهب as opposed to اهب المواهب? According to google translate واهب المواهب means _Talent-giver_, not that it makes any sense to me.


----------



## fdb

PersoLatin said:


> Could it be واهب المواهب as opposed to اهب المواهب?



Well spotted. It is wāhibu l-mawāhib “giver of gifts”. There should be no space after the و.


----------



## PersoLatin

calame said:


> آثار اجابت متقین گشته بعد از گریه و زاری و نوحه و بیقراری سر از گریه و سجده واهب المواهب بر داشت


With that mystery resolved, is there enough context to know what the whole thing means? Mainly اجابت متقین, I take it واهب المواهب is meant to be god or is it Nader Shah?


----------



## cherine

Thank you, PersoLatin! I did read it as واهب المواهب myself but as I don't understand the whole sentence I didn't dare give an opinion.
As far as I know واهب المواهب refers to God: The giver of gifts, or simply The Giver.


----------



## PersoLatin

calame said:


> بیقراری سر از گریه و سجده واهب المواهب


That stray space made a Persian reader, read that last و an 'and' like the rest of them. in modern Persian it is written *سجده ی *واهب المواهب or *سجدهِ *واهب المواهب (even *سجدۀ*) of course it can also be written as it is.


----------



## calame

Thank you so much for all this brainstorming !
Concerning the precise context, Nader is doing a visit to the shrine of Najaf, and he make a donation andmake gilding of the dome. So the name "Giver of gift" could refer to him, but I still cannot undestand the meaning of the sentence.  

This is the passage : Capturej1s276p1 - HostingPics.net - Hébergement d'images gratuit


----------



## PersoLatin

When possible, images of such text should always be included, in this instance it would have helped to resolve اهب المواهب vs. واهب المواهب, because the offending space is not in the original, also there is a hamza/hamzé on the *ه* of سجدۀ.


----------



## calame

Sorry for the mistakes !


----------



## PersoLatin

This section: بعد از گریه و زاری و نوحه و بیقراری سر از گریه و سجده واهب المواهب بر داشت translates as:
after crying, moaning, lamenting and restlessness, he stopped crying and prostrating himself for (of) واهب المواهب/God (سر از کاری برداشتن/To stop something you have been doing)


----------



## calame

Thank you very, very much !I didn't know this formula.


----------



## PersoLatin

PersoLatin said:


> (سر از کاری برداشتن/To stop something you have been doing)


*دست *از کاری برداشتن specifically means, to stop doing something you have been doing
*سر* از کاری برداشتن means the same thing but here provides a visual clue that the person perhaps 'sat up and stopped' what she/he was doing (crying and prostrating)


----------



## calame

Interesting, thanks. It is difficult to learn these expressions on your own.


----------

